# If you could only have one



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

If you could only own one handgun to carry on you at all times what would it be and why? Also what holster do you think works the best? And yes I want your opinions.

As far as just off feel. I would love to carry the M&P compact. I would even possibly try the full size as it didnt seem as bulky. I wish my ruger was thinner.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If I could have only one...That's tough. I'm a 1911 loving man but I also really like a Sig Sauer if I am in a "modern" gun mood. My Springfield 5" 1911 was one of the first guns I bought as a grown up, I guess I'd have to stick with that.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

The Para Ordnance PXT LDA .45 would have been my first choice, but sadly it was out of my price range. I love the 1911 style, but as a matter of personal preference, I won't carry SAO. I like large calibers, for stopping power, and I can make follow up shots faster with a .45 than with a .40. I prefer to carry in my hip pocket, which makes OAL of 6.5" or less ideal. My holster of choice is the Desantis Superfly pocket holster. It hides the shape of the gun, and sticks to the inside of my pocket very well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Gearheart said:


> The Para Ordnance PXT LDA .45 would have been my first choice, but sadly it was out of my price range. I love the 1911 style, but as a matter of personal preference, I won't carry SAO. I like large calibers, for stopping power, and I can make follow up shots faster with a .45 than with a .40. I prefer to carry in my hip pocket, which makes OAL of 6.5" or less ideal. My holster of choice is the Desantis Superfly pocket holster. It hides the shape of the gun, and sticks to the inside of my pocket very well.


Para makes some really nice pistols. I want an LDA bad. I have a LTC I got a while back. Fantastic shooter. It's no Palmetto though:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My choice: Some old Colt-made 1911, preferably Officers'-Model-size. I'd add ambidextrous safeties, at least.
I'd carry it in a Mernickle PS6 holster, or his paddle version of it.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've tried out and carried more than a few different handguns in various situations. After having a revolver, (SP101) a full sized, light weight semi auto, (S&W Sigma) a subcompact, (XD9SC) and a pocket carry gun, (Kel Tec P3AT) I have settled on a Kimber CDP for my full time carry option. It combines the best characteristics of all of these guns and puts them in a small, light, potent, accurate, reliable package. At 7+1 capacity, it is in the middle of the pack for capacity but delivers a .45 +P round. It's in the middle of the pack for weight and size but is thinner than most of these options and that makes it more concealable. No printing problems and I can carry it all day.

I used to carry it in a custom made leather IWB holster but I have found that it conceals well in a high riding belt holster and can easily be covered by a T-shirt. I now carry it in a Don Hume belt holster.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

One gun? Summer and winter and everything in-between? 

Glock 26 9mm, with an inside-the-waistband kydex holster of some sort (I have several that are only slightly different; an old Blade-tech is probably my favorite).


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a smaller guy at 5'4" and 150lbs so my Glock 19 prints with just about any of my normal clothes but the Kahr CW9 just disappears in the Desantis Tuck-This.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd probably take a Glock 19 with convertible IWB/OWB holster, probably something from BlueGrass Holsters.

What's strange is that I currently don't have either??? I need to remedy that.


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a broad topic for me. Let's just say we as citizens of the great USA could only have 1 singular gun to carry at all times. With that stipulation I would have to choose the Para Super Hawg .45acp compact 1911 framed pistol with a double magazine holster with it.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Limited to one, S&W 640. It can be carried pocket carry if necessary, just have to careful about type of trousers (loose, big pocket and nothing too thin.)


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I shudder at the slightest attempt to consider the scenario.


----------



## Doorman (Jan 29, 2009)

Colt 1911 .45...simply put, I trust it (mine).

I read a quote (can't remember who said it) that stated something to the effect that " a weapon shouldn't be comfortable to carry, it should be _comforting_"


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

I was just curiopus as to whatsome of the more popular guns where to be carried. I am thinking of a M&P compact depending on how they shoot.


----------



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

If I knew I was going to get into a gunfight, I would holster my Kimber full sized .45 acp; but to carry every day, my Kahr mid sized .45 acp.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

As much as I love my Les Baer 1911. I would take my Sig P-220 Elite Stainless or my P-226 Elite St. The night sights and being able to carry hammer down on a loaded chamber without having to cock the hammer to fire make the choice easy for me.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am with *wjh2657* and would pick my S&W 640. I prefer to carry it in a OWB holster, but I also use a pocket holster when OWB is not an option.

I know others have said it before here, and I am sure it is true: J frames are carried by many more people than are willing to admit it. As a young cop I would carry my full sized duty weapon around off duty, but quickly discovered that it was a pain. Each time I find myself thinking that I should carry something "more" than a J frame, I go right back the 640 within a matter of days.

I do carry a Glock 19 sometimes, but the 640 is so easy to conceal that it gets used most of the time.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

only one gun for ccw
that would have to be a J frame from S&W or
the Glock 26/27/33 - these 3 are all the same size


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If it was only one, it would be my Glock 21SF, hands down, regardless of the fact that it is next to impossible to conceal. LOL! For concealed only, the honor goes to my Glock 26.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My one gun would carry 16 to 20 rounds of .45 ACP, 

be the size of my Kel-Tec P3AT, 

have the recoil of my Ruger P89,

and be as accurate as my Winchester Model 1873 rifle.

Since there is no such thing as only one gun for all scenarios, 

I think I'd go out and get a second job to buy more guns and holsters.


:draw:

WM


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a thread a while ago and got several replies with over 110 guns that one should have
the results are at:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16014

another thread on this fourm was to pick just 2 ( i lost the thread) but the answer was basically the answer to your question plus a .22lr (hmmmm... was that a 22 in SA, DA or auto?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just one? Forever? I have to think I wouldnt limit myself to something small and lightweight - something higher capacity and ultra-reliable - probably my Beretta 92FS, maybe a Glock 17. As a big guy I can easily and comfortably conceal a full-size weapon IWB in appendix carry.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

I am not going by what would people suggest. I am curious as to just what people prefer. And I what I meant is cary all the time period. And that is concealed. If you can conceal a .44 magnum and that is what you want to carry fine. But I just like to see how peoples taste change.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

If I had to choose only one, it would be my XD 45C using the Supertuck IWB.


----------

